# MAC UK TENDERTONES release date?



## Coat (May 30, 2008)

Hi everyone i'm new lolol ^_^;
I couldent find the release date for the uk for tenderdones on that topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Somebody asked it but everyone else ignored them so i still dunno lol :l
and hiiiii!!!


----------



## glam8babe (May 30, 2008)

im sure they come out next week along with neo-sci fi
i remember last year they were released 2 weeks early at counters (well the counter i went to anyways) then they came online 2 weeks later


----------



## Coat (May 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_im sure they come out next week along with neo-sci fi
i remember last year they were released 2 weeks early at counters (well the counter i went to anyways) then they came online 2 weeks later_

 
Thanks


----------



## Susanne (Mar 14, 2010)

*move to MAC Chat Europe*


----------

